# My Turn



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

Alright, time for me to start posting my build.
1987 GTI
AWP Engine
Garrett T3
Megasquirt Engine Management









































For those of you in the future who are looking at doing this build. Here is a parts list for you
















































my ugly mug
















the engine sat for a while in another mk2 and i guess it got some water in it or something. the head was freshly rebuilt and the valves were redone though 








this is what happens when weak bolts are used to hold an engine on an engine stand 








stronger bolt 








yes i know its the wrong fuel rail but i got a new one 
















since im going standalone, i needed a place to mount the GM Coolant Temp Sensor, the old coolant return for the KO3s did just fine. 








one of my favorite photos 








my gti 








my gti's middle finger








the t3 and rebuild kit, thanks Julian 
























all together 







necessary comparison shot








to be continued...
























anyone want any 8v parts?























what about wire?







everybody say bye 8v!
































to be continued...

















































































































































































almost done guys i have to get this done by friday
alright back on track, i had to trailer the car down to AZ so its at the new place, as it sits, im waiting for a timing light so i can make fine adjustments, have not started it yet but will by this weekend. its gonna start its gonna start... here are the updates.








cutting the brackets for the intercooler 
















































































































ill get updates on the starting of the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by jhax at 2:09 PM 8-27-2009_


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I got an 87' also.. Gonna be watching this build... If possible could you host the pictures a tad bigger.


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah i gotta change that ill do that tonight


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: My Turn (jhax)*

viva los bio dome

















my ugly mug
looks like its going to turn out to be a pretty solid build. gunna keep an eye on this one for sure.


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks, engine goes in tonight, i have a question for anyone who can answer...my gm coolant temp sensor, can i tap that wire with the wire that is going to my coolant temp gauge?


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

sorry for the non update, pictures to come soon but the engine is in, wiring the sensors happens tonight


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: My Turn (jhax)*

This thread is awesome. 


_Modified by DubPhreek at 2:52 PM 8-12-2009_


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: My Turn (DubPhreek)*

Hell yes.


----------



## 2020VT (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: My Turn (Henni)*

Most likely the sensor has a different resistance than your stock one. Allso you might want to put that sensor into a coolant stream not dead headed like that you wont be able to get a accurate reading.


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

yeah i realize that, it will probably be a temporary thing for now. down the road, im going to run a T pipe off of it and it will go to the coolant feed, so all its doing is going from the water pump to the feed past the sensor and directly into the return. sorry guys im in a rush in getting this together, i leave for school in a week and need to have it done, i am looking for the gasket for an AMG 5 bolt turbo if anyone can help


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (jhax)*

progress is looking good!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (stntman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stntman* »_progress is looking good!

keeping an eye on this one too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

i would expect you to ved, youve been the one helping me most


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

apologies for the lack of updates, moved down to AZ for college, trailored the car down, filled fluids, hopefully going to start tonight


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

oh yeah


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

alright tried to get it started tonight with no luck, i am not getting spark to my plugs. i have continuity going into my 034 wasted spark coil, but none coming from the posts and into the wires, any ideas?


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

IT RUNS!!! after all of the issues and little quirks i got it started. it needs a new turbo feed line because the one i got was ****. so thats coming in next week but it runs.


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

"looks like vasquez craphole."
How's the megasquirt comin? I'm considering swapping over.


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

well i drove it for the first time in 3 months, it moved under its own power, BUT i have discovered that one of the injectors i bought does not work at all and the others squirt fuel and dont mist fuel, so thanks to the guy who sold me those injectors telling me they were 52 lb injectors WRONG, 36 lb injectors that dont work. alright done ranting. before i made rthis discovery i found it odd because my VE table was very high, like idling at 60-70 when it should be idling at 30-40. but it DID move under its own power which exciting after 3 months. so as for y our question, i honestly dont know, but i would seriously consider switching over, less shyte to deal with as far as sensors etc, and if you ever want to upgrade you dont have to spend $300 on a chip. if you would like i could get you in contact with a guy who has been treating me very well i got my ECU for $275, when it should have cost me $400


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (jhax)*

just found this thread! awesome... how come megasquirt?


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

as explained before, i am currently running 4 or 5 sensors total. i can control just about anything i want from my laptop, if and when i upgrade i dont have to buy a $400 chip to accomodate for the bigger injectors bigger turbo etc


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (jhax)*

i hear ya on that...just curious...i'm starting this swap soon in my 88 GTi...how did u do the wiring for the megasquirt...what wiring did u end up taking out, just engine related stuff?


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

I'll help you out on the MS stuff just because you wore a Judge shirt in public.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

nice project.
where you seriously throwing away all those good used parts?


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

yes, all engine stuff, get your harness from RSautosport.com, they will include a diagram of everything you need to replace. basically all of your wires going to your engine go, your old ECU goes. once you sort of trace everything from your ecu, its really easy to differentiate your engine harness from your lighting harness


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*

Judge shirt? what are you talking about sir? and i am glad you are willing to help because i need it


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (vdubspeed)*

yes, because i have nowhere to put them, i still have the engine if youre interested


----------



## Red_2 (Aug 22, 2003)

Damn you, and your nice work space!


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

i only had a designated corner, but it was nice. full air throughout the shop.


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (jhax)*

IT RUNS!!! i will finalize my VE table and post all of the settings for future use.


----------



## Ickey (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: (jhax)*

sweetness i like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

All that work, and kept it CE1? Blech. Everything else looks decent though.


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (87vr6)*

its not a CE! its westy, completely different electrical system. and i didnt have the time, money or resources to change it to CE2, besides, it wouldnt have made sense since i went standalone.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Fair enough


----------

